# Server- Root bzw. alternativen ?



## crazymischl (2. Februar 2008)

Hi an alle Tutorials.de Mitglieder!
Ich brauch mal ein paar gute Meinungen von euch:
Ich will mir nen server in nem rechenzentrum zulegen, darauf sollte eine Webseite (html,php,MySql),Mail-Server, TS server, FTP server und noch 2-4 gameserver laufen.

Da ich wenig Ahnung von Linux habe wollte ich fragen, wie es denn genau mit den Root-Servern ist. So wie ich es verstanden habe muss man da alle sicherheitspatches usw. selbst aufspielen.

Meine Frage: 
Gibts es Server-anbieter, die Dinge wie Webserver,Mail-server, php und mysql und sicherheitspatches usw. schon fertig installiert haben und wenn ja welchen würdet ihr empfehlen ?

Ich würd mir das so vorstellen, dass ich per Remote Desktop oder so alle Game-Server installieren kann und die webseite nur Hochladen muss und ich mich um Hintergrundtechnik (sicherheit usw.) nicht viel kümmern muss.
Kann mir jemand einen guten Anbieter nennen ? 
Vielen Dank schon mal für eure guten Ratschläge !


----------



## olqs (3. Februar 2008)

Schau dich mal bei den Webhoster um nach einem Managed Server.

Das ist denk ich das was du suchst. Die sind zwar ein wenig teurer als root Server, aber, für jemanden der sich mit dem dort laufenden Betriebssystem nicht auskennt, die bessere Wahl.

Vielleicht wär auch nen dedicated Server mit Windows OS für dich interessant. Gibts auch bei einigen Anbietern. In dem Fall würd ich mich aber vorher über nen tauglichen Mailserver informieren. Exchange ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber ne Preisfrage.


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Februar 2008)

Und du solltest berücksichtigen, dass der Server bei den gestellten Anforderungen auch genug Power hat. Denn so ein Gameserver braucht je nach Spiel und Spieleranzahl bis zu 2GHz und ein Gigabyte Ram.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre es einen eigenen Server zu kaufen (aktueller Desktoprechner z.B.) und diesen in einem Rechenzentrum unterzustellen.


----------



## crazymischl (3. Februar 2008)

olqs hat gesagt.:


> Schau dich mal bei den Webhoster um nach einem Managed Server.


Hey danke für den Tipp jetzt weiß ich nach was ich suchen muss 


Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre es einen eigenen Server zu kaufen (aktueller Desktoprechner z.B.) und diesen in einem Rechenzentrum unterzustellen.


Hm das ist auch gut daran hab ich noch nicht gedacht 
Edit: nach welchem Stichwort muss ich da suchen? nach "Rechenzentrum"? *brauch das Stichwort *

Erst einmal Danke für eure Ideen und Ratschläge !

Eine Frage noch: hat jemand so einen Managed Server bzw. einen eigenen in einem Rechenzentrum stehen und könnte mir einen guten anbieter nennen ?

Aber Danke schon einmal ich werde mich jetzt wohl gleich mal genauer informieren


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Februar 2008)

Nach Housing bzw. Colocation. Wenn du willst hab ich hier auch ein paar günstige Angebote dazu weil ich mich selbst grad umsehe. Kommt halt drauf an wieviel Traffic du wohl brauchst. Und ich würde darauf achten, dass der Strom inklusive ist. Bzw. beim PC unter einer realen Leistungsaufnahme (nachmessen!) von 100Watt zu bleiben.

Also wenn du willst such ich dir mal etwas raus, da nicht alle Rechenzentren Plätze für Tower bieten (in der Anschaffung der Hardware günstiger als 19" Gehäuse) und auch die Preise etwa für 500GB Traffic sich im Bereich von 50 bis 200€ im Monat bewegen.


----------



## crazymischl (4. Februar 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Nach Housing bzw. Colocation.


Hi Raubkopierer danke für dein Tipp !

Also ich befasse mich jetzt mal genauer damit und werde das warscheinlich auch machen mit einem Freund der sich mit Linux und Servern gut auskennt.
Ich hab mich jetzt ein bisschen schon informiert, und ich stelle mir jetzt mal zusammen welche Anforderungen ich brauche. Ich habe auch schon über Traffic der Gameserver nachgefragt, da warte ich nur noch auf die Antwort 

Also soweit mal vielen Dank an alle, ich werde mich in ein paar Tagen mit genaueren Angaben melden !

Nur eine generelle Frage schon einmal: *Wer hat wo einen eigenen server in einem Rechenzentrum und kann mir dieses empfehlen ?*
Auf jedenfall würde ich mich über Emfpehlungen freuen welches Rechenzentrum *nach eurer Erfahrung* gut ist


----------



## olqs (4. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab derzeit 3 Server bei Hetzner. Ich find das Preis-/Leitsungsverhältnis dort ausgesprochen gut.
Auch der Support ist nicht schlecht und vorallem zu einem Grossteil der Zeit kostenlos.

Hatte vor ca 4-5 Jahren nen Server bei 1&1 stehen. Der Support dort war meiner Meinung nach grauenhaft (typische kostenplichtige Hotline), aber die Aussenanbindung und Pingzeiten warn spitze. 

Ich red hier nur von Linux Root-Servern. Kein Housing, Colocation bzw Managed Server.


----------



## crazymischl (4. Februar 2008)

Hi an alle noch einmal,
Also mein entschluss steht fest: ein eigener Server mit meinem Freund zusammen in einem Rechenzentrum. Zwar recht kostspielig aber eine gute Investition auch für spätere Projekte 
Ich habe jetzt ein paar Eckdaten, welche Anforderungen das RZ haben muss:
a) 200 GB Traffic im MONAT = 2400 GB Traffic pro JAHR (hoher traffic wegen gameserver)
b) 2-3 eigene IP-Adressen (dass der Server auch als DNS-Server verwendbar ist)
c) Strom inklusive
d) garantierte 100 Mbit/s Anbindung (wenn online dann dauernd volle 100 mbit/s)

Ich habe *HIER* nach einigen Stunden googeln, Foren lesen und Gehirn anstrengen einmal eine Zusammenstellung gemacht, auf was man achten sollte.
*Wer noch etwas zusätzliches wichtiges weiß, worauf man achten muss bei so einem Vertrag, bitte ich es mir mitzuteilen *
Der Teufel steckt ja im detail und die naheliegensten Sachen (an die man zuerst nicht denkt) verursachen unter Umständen sehr Hohe kosten 

Also meine 2 Fragen noch:
1) Wer weiß noch etwas wichtiges worauf man achten muss
2) Wer hat einen eigenen Server in einem RZ und kann mir dieses RZ auf Grund guter Erfahrung empfehlen ?
Danke schon einmal 
Danke noch einmal für alle bisherigen Antworten 

PS: An die Admins: vllt könntet ihr diese Punkte worauf man achten muss in ein extra Thread packen, da denke ich viele, die einen server in einem RZ haben wollen über diese Punkte zuerst nicht nachdenken und später ein böses erwachen erleben.......Ein Info-Thread würde denke ich vielen Helfen. Aber egal war nur als kleiner Anstoß gadacht


----------



## olqs (5. Februar 2008)

Weshalb unbedingt eigene Hardware?
Rein von den Kosten wenn mans durchrechnet. Mal mit alle 2 Jahre nen neuen dedicated gerechnet, dann ist ein dedicated preislich meiner Meinung nach doch günstiger.
Falls es nur wegen dem eigenen Aufsetzen eines Betriebssystems ist, dann gibts bei den grösseren Anbietern überall eine Rettungskonsole von der man das erledigen kann.

Falls du einen eigenen Server betreiben willst, dann schau dir mal die Angebote bei http://www.1he-server.com an. Dann hast du keine Probleme wegen nem Tower Gehäuse und so viel teurer sind die auch nicht.


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Februar 2008)

Also ich persönlich finde Hetzner preislich gesehen nicht am günstigsten.

Wenn du nur Gameserver betreiben möchtest könntest du dir mal den Anbieter ansehen: ngz-server

Ich glaube kaum, dass du ein Rechenzentrum mit Wasserlöschanlage finden wirst.
Und 100MBit garantierten Traffic wirst du auch nicht finden es sei denn für einen recht hohen Preis. Der Speed des Servers ist in der Regel in Ordnung nur teilst du dir einen Gigabit-Switch mit anderen und hast dort eben einen 100Mbit Port der aber nicht voll nutzbar sein muss. 

Eine richtige Garantie für 100MBit Bandbreite habe ich nur bei http://www.servercrew.de gefunden.

Das ein Anbieter versichert ist sollte selbstverständlich sein aber es ist gut, dass du daran denkst nach sowas zu fragen.

Wenn du ein Rechenzentrum in deiner Nähe suchst ist bestimmt diese Seite für dich interessant: Rechenzentrumsfinder *g*


----------



## crazymischl (6. Februar 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du nur Gameserver(...)dass du ein Rechenzentrum mit Wasserlöschanlage finden wirst. Und 100MBit garantierten Traffic (...) Rechenzentrum in deiner Nähe



Danke Raubkopiere!!
1) ich will nicht nur game-sondern auch andere Sachen drauf laufen lassen
2) Ich will ja extra KEINE Wasserlöschanlage ;-) Wasser macht die Server ja kaputt, die meisten haben eh Edelgas zum löschen, aber danach sollte man Fragen weil sonst der Server im Brandfalle im Wasser versauft und dann bringt mir die Löschanlage auch nix 
3) Mit "100 mbit garantiert" meinte ich natürlich nicht, dass wenn es einmal 99 mbit sind dass ich dann gleich sauer werde. Aber man sollte darauf achten und extra nachfragen, nicht dass man nacher zu 30% der Zeit mit lahmen 50 mbit oder so sich rumärgert. Es sollte schon zu 90% immer zwischen 85-100 Mbit sein ^^
4) Danke für den Link ich hab ein paar von denen schon angeschrieben ! Thx !

Trotzdem dass ich meiner Meinung an so ziemlich alles gedacht habe:
Wer noch etwas zusätzliches wichtiges weiß, worauf man achten muss bei so einem Vertrag, bitte ich es mir mitzuteilen 
Ansonsten wäre ich auch fertig denn ich ich weiß ja jetzt meine alternative: ein eigener Server in einem RZ (das war ja meine anfangsfrage  )
Danke noch einmal für alle bisherigen Antworten !!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Februar 2008)

Hi crazymischl,

ich habe früher auch die Server für tutorials.de bereit gestellt und biete dementsprechend auch komplett administrierte (Managed Server) an. Die Server stehen dabei in einem Rechenzentrum in Frankfurt am Main. Eine hervorragende Anbindungsgeschwindigkeit ist gegeben, Standards wie Klimatisierung und USV sind natürlich genauso vorhanden.

Lass' mir doch einfach mal eine Email an info (at) busoft (punkt) de mit deinen Kontaktdaten zukommen. Ich erkläre dir gerne die Unterschiede, etc. - und klar, erstell' dir auch gerne ein Angebot. Ich darf auch einige zufriedene Tutorials.de-Mitglieder zu meinen Kunden zählen.

Viele Grüße,
Arne Buchwald


----------

